# Betta #2 has been bought



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I've just bought a new betta, a crowntail, for my 20g tank and there's a picture of him in the cup before I released into the tank. Now I have a veil tailed betta in my 10g tank, that I've named Red, mainly because of his color and I'm lousy with names, and a crowntail in the 20g. If the picture is a little too fuzzy, the best description I can give is that he is mostly white, with, not sure if it depends on the lighting, black or blue along the tails, that I've named, and I apologize to those who might take offence due to religion or personal beliefs, Jesus because he almost has that holy look going for him. Anyway, I think I have a ying yang betta thing going because the first one started off chancing a couple of fish before cooling down enough to where it's living in the tank peacefully with the others, while the other is shy, doesn't interact with the other fish, and don't worry, all the other fish are peaceful, and none of them are bullies. So right now, I just have to wait and see if he starts to warm up to them and me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He doesn't look like a CT but a HM with a bitten tail. And looks like he's a Yellow Butterfly but it's really hard to tell with that picture unfortunately.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out on how to get the fuzziness from my camera. Anyway, he is white, and his tail is almost transparent. The walmart I've got him from, the only ones they have labeled are females, regular males and crowntails. I'm not sure what an HM is, but from what I've seen, he doesn't show signs of tailbiting, and I'm hoping he never does.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

HM is Halfmoon, there are many more tail types than the regular Veiltail (VT) and Crowntail (CT).

Does your camera have a macro setting? It's usually a small little tulip like flower symbol if it is a regular point and shot digital camera. That should help with closer photos and then if you shine a flash light or some sort of light behind the camera pointing at the fish, the illumination helps the camera see the object clearer and so will take clearer pictures.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't think that would help with the pictures much because anytime I try to take a picture of the fish, they turn out to be camera shy.
Anyway, I'm guessing half moons are expensive when compared to the other two?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's why you should feed them while you take pictures, it helps them realize that camera's are not going to hurt them and it keeps them still for a few moments while you snap pictures 

Sometimes, it depends on where you get them from. Online all tail types are pretty much the same price, HM's, CT's, VT's, HMPK's, PK's, DeT's, and more. If you want to learn about Betta tail types you can look here for an overview: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

If he's clear then he could be a Cellophane Butterfly then.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, that might be what I have, because depending on the light, sometimes the fins look a little transparent. Anyway, after getting a good look at him, I think I have a tri-color betta because most of the fins are white, along the body is think violet, and the body itself looks like a pinkish purple, if that makes sense, because I'm not sure what else to call it. While my other betta is somewhat bi-color, where he is mostly red, but a small part of him is blue on a small part of him along the tail roots, right now I'm thinking that I've really got lucky with this new one. Even more so if he can make it through the whole month alive and well.


----------

